# want to get my ears cropped in new orleans



## andrew504 (Sep 16, 2011)

does anybody know a good vet in new orleans?
thankss


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Why would you want to get *Your* ears cropped?

Did you mean for your dog?


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

PatienceFlame said:


> Why would you want to get *Your* ears cropped?
> 
> Did you mean for your dog?


:rofl: i was thinking the same thing, i was thinking well darn they'll prob need a plastic surgen not a vet

to the OP i am sorry i don't know but i'm sure someone on here will, good luck and feel free to post pictures of your pup


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

Your gonna look like a goblin if you crop your ears.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

two smarty pants in here  lol 

to the OP best bet would be to look up breeders in your area who have dogs that typically have crops { bouviers, dobbys, great danes, other bully owners ect} ask where they get theres done best bet is to get a referal from someone who will vouche for them , some vets will do it but may not have alot of experience and you want to make sure your getting the best done as its pretty easy to botch.


----------



## andrew504 (Sep 16, 2011)

:hammer: lol yah know what i mean,
thanks for the info, i drove along way for my pup and the breeder knows a person but idk if i wana take that trip again, might have to though ;\


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Yes, I know what you ment op. 
Your best bet is to call around in your area and speak to the vets. ask about what after care they offer and BIG to do..ASK for a portfolio of their work and their experience... A crop can be good or bad just do your research for the correct vet...you don't want your dog to walk around with perm. messed up ears


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

I highly suggest you don't crop your ears.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

jmejiaa said:


> I highly suggest you don't crop your ears.


Too each there own , no judging here . Many prefer the look of a crop or have reasons like showing for doing them . its his choice and should be respected as such.


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

angelbaby said:


> Too each there own , no judging here . Many prefer the look of a crop or have reasons like showing for doing them . its his choice and should be respected as such.


I was being sarcastic and poking fun at the syntax error 

I love cropped ears *on pits*!

OP sorry I can't help


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

lol ohhhhh , i get it lmao.... been a looong night here no sleep  lol.


----------



## andrew504 (Sep 16, 2011)

haha thanks for the comments, yah I'm not gonna crop my ears, i think ill look weird, thanks for the help! rofls
man no help with anyone frm new orleans ehh?!


----------

